# Calvin and Postmillennialism



## OldSchoolPresbyterian (Monday at 2:06 PM)

Does anyone know of useful resources that discuss whether Calvin leaned more towards amillennialism or postmillennialism? Thank you.


----------



## danekristjan (Wednesday at 12:37 AM)

OldSchoolPresbyterian said:


> Does anyone know of useful resources that discuss whether Calvin leaned more towards amillennialism or postmillennialism? Thank you.


His letter to King Francis would seem pretty Postmillenial if that were a real category back then.


----------



## OldSchoolPresbyterian (Wednesday at 9:47 AM)

Thank you, Dane! I will look that up online.


----------



## danekristjan (Wednesday at 11:46 AM)

Anytime. However, keep in mind that the voluminous Calvin can be a wax nose shaped to fit the face of any position if we are not careful.


----------

